# Mp3/4 Player



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2009)

Tag.
Ich wollte mir nen Mp3/4 Player zulege.
Ich erwarte:
Er sollte Lieder gut abspielen können.
Er sollte einen guten Screen haben und leicht zu bedienen sein.
Preis max. 50 Euro.
Lange Akkulaufzeit.
Ich kenne mich gar nicht aus. Videos muss er nicht unbedingt abspielen können.
Kann jmd einen passenden empfehlen?


Konnte mich zw. Technik und dem Forum net entschiden^^.


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2009)

Ich kann den Sandisk Sansa Clip empfehlen.
Gut lesbarer Bildschirm (keine Videos), (GB Speicher, lange laufzeit, guter Ton und Du kannst ihn wenn Du willst auch als ganz normales Laufwerk mounten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2009)

Der sieht ja mal net schlecht aus. Und bis zu 15 Stunden Laufzeit klingen auch klasse!
Gute Rezessionen hat er auch bekommen. Hoffe, die Bedienung ist nicht zu schwer.
Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch: Kann man ohne Weiteres Lieder vom Pc draufmahcne oder gibt es Komplikationen?


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2009)

Ich hatte bisher noch kein Problem. Ich hab im Player selbst eingestellt dass er sich als laufwerk anmeldet weil ich diese Media Player Scheisse nicht mag.
Dateien kopiert man einfach rüber, nach dem abstöpseln baut er kurz seine Datenbank neu und alles geht.

Ich verwende allerdings keine DRM geschützten Sachen, insofern nie getestet wie er sich mit sowas verhält.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher noch kein Problem. Ich hab im Player selbst eingestellt dass er sich als laufwerk anmeldet weil ich diese Media Player Scheisse nicht mag.
> Dateien kopiert man einfach rüber, nach dem abstöpseln baut er kurz seine Datenbank neu und alles geht.
> 
> Ich verwende allerdings keine DRM geschützten Sachen, insofern nie getestet wie er sich mit sowas verhält.



Also ich habe Lieder aufm Media Player. Damit sollten ja eig keine Probleme auftreten.

http://www.amazon.de/Sandisk-Tragbarer-MP3...5502&sr=8-1

Der hat 8 Gigabyte. Sollte für meine Zwecke langen^^.
Wenn jmd vllt noch nen anderen Vorschlag hat, dann ruhig posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. November 2009)

Ich würde 50€ mehr investieren und den 16 GB iAudio 7 von Cowon nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit hättest nämlich einen der weltbesten mp3 Player.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2009)

Mhh, das Ding ist zu teuer und es hat zuviel Schnickschnack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. November 2009)

Bitte in Pc und Technik Forum verschieben, hier scheint der Thread unterzugehen.


----------



## Shaxul (18. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich kann den Sandisk Sansa Clip empfehlen.
> Gut lesbarer Bildschirm (keine Videos), (GB Speicher, lange laufzeit, guter Ton und Du kannst ihn wenn Du willst auch als ganz normales Laufwerk mounten.



Ich weiss leider nicht, ob der Thread hier noch aktuell ist. Den Sansa Clip kann ich aber ebenfalls empfehlen. 
Der Klang ist wunderbar, Bedienung ok, der Player macht nen soliden Eindruck. Die 2GB Version gibts um die 30,- bzw 35,- mit microSD-Slot. Allerdings ist der Player wirklich sehr klein (in etwa so groß wie eine halbe Zigarettenschachtel), kann für große Hände etwas fummelig sein beim Bedienen. 
Bei den veranschlagten 50,- haste dann auch noch Spielraum, um evtl. eine 4GB oder 8GB Version zu nehmen. 
Unter 50,- wird man derzeit kaum was Brauchbareres finden!

edit: Eben gesehen, dass der TE sich schon den Sansa Clip 8GB bestellt hat.. Ich schieb' das mal auf die Uhrzeit^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. November 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich weiss leider nicht, ob der Thread hier noch aktuell ist. Den Sansa Clip kann ich aber ebenfalls empfehlen.
> Der Klang ist wunderbar, Bedienung ok, der Player macht nen soliden Eindruck. Die 2GB Version gibts um die 30,- bzw 35,- mit microSD-Slot. Allerdings ist der Player wirklich sehr klein (in etwa so groß wie eine halbe Zigarettenschachtel), kann für große Hände etwas fummelig sein beim Bedienen.
> Bei den veranschlagten 50,- haste dann auch noch Spielraum, um evtl. eine 4GB oder 8GB Version zu nehmen.
> Unter 50,- wird man derzeit kaum was Brauchbareres finden!
> ...


Ich hab jetzt keinen sansa clip^^. 
Ich hab bald geburtstag und wollte nen player. Ich hab halt einen player gesucht im internet.
Dann ist der Schenkende in einen Elektroladen gegangen, und hat nach was ählichem gefragt. Und ich hab halt gesagt, ich will was ähnliches wie den sansa cklip. Jetzt wurde ein Archos 2 Vision gekauft. Den krieg ich dann am Geburtstag^^.


----------

